

Cannabis: Silicon Valley’s hot new sector - austinheap
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/2/e5c83bfe-3bae-11e5-8613-07d16aad2152.html#slide7

======
blacksmith_tb
I see there's a lot of emphasis on distribution and delivery, but it will only
take one high-profile "teens ordered 3kg online, fell out of window en masse"
story to bring a lot of scrutiny on this aspect of the market. Not radically
different from the repeal of Prohibition, but with smartphones this time.

